# US to establish martial law?



## PPCLI Guy (5 Jul 2015)

Politics is decidedly odd here....

http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/the-americans-are-coming-texans-fear-obama-led-us-military-invasion/2015/07/04/58047fee-2001-11e5-84d5-eb37ee8eaa61_story.html

Posted in accordance with the Fair Dealings etc



> The Americans are coming! Some in a Texas county fear an Obama-led U.S. military invasion.
> 
> BASTROP, Texas — The office of the Bastrop County Republican Party is in an old lumber mill on Main Street, with peeling brown paint and a sign out front that captures the party’s feelings about the Obama administration: “WISE UP AMERICA!”
> 
> ...


----------



## dimsum (5 Jul 2015)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Politics is decidedly odd here....
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/the-americans-are-coming-texans-fear-obama-led-us-military-invasion/2015/07/04/58047fee-2001-11e5-84d5-eb37ee8eaa61_story.html
> 
> Posted in accordance with the Fair Dealings etc



And remember, boys and girls, these people have guns.  Lots of them.


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Jul 2015)

When I think it was 2 VP went to Fort Ord to train before a Balkans tour, somebody videotaped their white-painted vehicles with UN on the sides being transported by train. This bounced around for years as proof that the government had invited the "UN army" in to take over the country at some unspecified date. 

Fortunately the nut bars are not a very large proportion of the population, but a low percentage of 300 plus million is still a lot of people. Plus, note Dimsum's comment above. Don't forget that the US is the third most populous country in the world after China and India.


----------



## cupper (5 Jul 2015)

I don't know what I find harder to believe about this story, how long the media has made it a part of their coverage, or just how paranoid and delusional a certain small part of the population actually believe this crap. 

http://army.ca/forums/threads/112865/post-1358796.html#msg1358796

http://army.ca/forums/threads/112865/post-1364541.html#msg1364541

http://army.ca/forums/threads/112865/post-1365205.html#msg1365205

I think that the press interest is mainly due to the approaching campaign season, with perhaps a bent to making the more fringe political elements on the right look extreme to dim their effect on the more moderate political elements. :Tin-Foil-Hat: 

But one line in the article sums up the whole issue since Obama was elected as president:



> “What I hate to hear most is, ‘We want to take our country back.’ This is still your country. Where did it go?” said Peterson, 42, a technology manager for a financial firm in Austin. “If it were any other president but Obama, it would not be an issue.”


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2015)

Like the days of the "White Vehicles" signalling a U.N. takeover?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Jul 2015)

"Bastrop residents challenge Army colonel in Jade Helm briefing"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2wdDZB0b7s


----------



## dimsum (6 Jul 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> "Bastrop residents challenge Army colonel in Jade Helm briefing"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2wdDZB0b7s



 :facepalm:

The best was the one who brought the Webster's Dictionary.  Who does that?!


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Jul 2015)

I know a guy who runs a helicopter company in the US and he does contracts involving the airborne inspection of transmission lines, pipelines and other similar industrial activities.

He told me they get shot at all the time because the locals believe they are 'Black Helicopters'. He's going to convert to drones as soon as he can for obvious safety reasons.

"A Black Helicopter is a helicopter that not only has been painted black, but one that also has no marking signs or unit insignias on it. Very often they are reported as being extremely quiet or nearly silent. A Black Helicopter is currently defined as a black, olive or maroon-painted almost silent helicopter lacking logos and unit insignias. 

 Normally, Black Helicopters are taken to be secret United Nations vehicles that are spying upon American citizens and are plotting a hostile take-over of the United States. This is part of the larger idea of there being a UN Conspiracy to take over America, imprison its citizens, undo the US Constitution, and replace it with a 'liberal, global, socialist, multi-lingual and multi-ethnic' tyranny. 

 At some times the Black Helicopters are said to be part of Cabal within the US government, or, if spotted in countries other than the US, to be part of a secret American project."

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread482402/pg1


----------



## dimsum (6 Jul 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Normally, Black Helicopters are taken to be secret United Nations vehicles that are spying upon American citizens and are plotting a hostile take-over of the United States. This is part of the larger idea of there being a UN Conspiracy to take over America, imprison its citizens, undo the US Constitution, and replace it with a 'liberal, global, socialist, *multi-lingual and multi-ethnic'* tyranny.



Damn those multilingual and multi-ethnic tyrannies.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Jul 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I know a guy who runs a helicopter company in the US and he does contracts involving the airborne inspection of transmission lines, pipelines and other similar industrial activities.
> 
> He told me they get shot at all the time because the locals believe they are 'Black Helicopters'. He's going to convert to drones as soon as he can for obvious safety reasons.
> 
> ...



These people clearly have never seen the UN try to sort itself out of a wet paper bag, let alone attack and control the U.S.A.... :


----------



## dimsum (6 Jul 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> These people clearly have never seen the UN try to sort itself out of a wet paper bag, let alone attack and control the U.S.A.... :



How dare you let facts and "the truth" get in the way of a good conspiracy theory?   :blotto:


----------



## Pusser (6 Jul 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> These people clearly have never seen the UN try to sort itself out of a wet paper bag, let alone attack and control the U.S.A.... :



Agreed.  The UN is largely incapable of mounting any kind of serious military operation.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jul 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Agreed.  The UN is largely incapable of mounting any kind of serious military operation.



Even a not so serious military operation ....


----------



## Eland2 (6 Jul 2015)

I tend to see these paranoid conspiracy theories as an outgrowth of the myth of American exceptionalism - as in, 'we are so special, so exceptional, that the UN would conspire to take us down'.  The UN can barely manage low-intensity peacekeeping missions as it is, so the idea that they could mount an operation to take away all the guns the Americans have, impose martial law nationwide, and put them all into internment camps is really quite laughable. 

Let's play devil's advocate for a moment and assume that the UN could mount such an operation. The end result would be something like Rwanda, times ten.


----------



## jeffb (6 Jul 2015)

Eland2 said:
			
		

> I tend to see these paranoid conspiracy theories as an outgrowth of the myth of American exceptionalism - as in, 'we are so special, so exceptional, that the UN would conspire to take us down'.  The UN can barely manage low-intensity peacekeeping missions as it is, so the idea that they could mount an operation to take away all the guns the Americans have, impose martial law nationwide, and put them all into internment camps is really quite laughable.



Ah yes but the reason that it can't manage peacekeeping is because all of its energy is focused towards taking over America. WHY CAN'T YOU FOOLS SEE THIS!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Jul 2015)

There aren't enough guns in all of Texas to face down all current UN blue helmets.

Oh wait, yes there are  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jul 2015)

The UN would end up holding the Enclaves of San Fransisco, Chicago, Detroit, New York City and a few other small places. After a few months of protest, the rest of the US realize they are better off letting the UN run and pay for them. Negotiations are underway to allow the UN to occupy Washington DC, but only as long as they detain all of congress.


----------



## Loachman (6 Jul 2015)

We have our share of conspiracy nutbars as well. They are somewhat less vocal, but they're out there.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Jul 2015)

You mean like the Quebec bozos who think that the Canadian Armed Forces are planning for an invasion of Quebec after a referendum every time the Eastern Ontario militias hold an exercise?


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jul 2015)

You mean, we're not?!!


----------



## dimsum (6 Jul 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You mean like the Quebec bozos who think that the Canadian Armed Forces are planning for an invasion of Quebec after a referendum every time the Eastern Ontario militias hold an exercise?



What?  How else are we going to annex the vast Poutine cheese-making industry?


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Jul 2015)

And then there is the professor at Queen's who claimed (and wrote a book claiming) the 10th Mountain Division is based at Fort Drum to occupy Ottawa.


----------



## cupper (6 Jul 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> There aren't enough guns in all of Texas to face down all current UN blue helmets.
> 
> Oh wait, yes there are  ;D



And that's just in Dallas.


----------



## cupper (6 Jul 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Agreed.  The UN is largely incapable of mounting any kind of serious military operation.



That's just what they want you to think.  :Tin-Foil-Hat: They are trying to lull the US citizenry into a false sense of security.

Did I hear Alcoa just release another dividend? Cha Ching!


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Jul 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> That's just what they want you to think.  :Tin-Foil-Hat: They are trying to lull the US citizenry into a false sense of security.
> 
> Did I hear Alcoa just release another dividend? Cha Ching!



That's what the Chemtrails are all about: the precursor to the mind control phase on the invasion...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemtrail_conspiracy_theory


----------



## a_majoor (7 Jul 2015)

Stuff and nonsense. If the UN ever really got out of hand the Americans would just turn on HAARP and fry their brains... >


----------



## cupper (8 Jul 2015)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Stuff and nonsense. If the UN ever really got out of hand the Americans would just turn on HAARP and fry their brains... >



What? You mean that they haven't done that already?

Then where are all the voices coming from?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Jul 2015)

You left your bluetooth on again  8)


----------



## medicineman (8 Jul 2015)

Another reason I feel they should add Seroquel in the water supply in certain parts of Canada and the US...

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jul 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> What? You mean that they haven't done that already?
> 
> Then where are all the voices coming from?




I told my psychiatrist I was hearing voices. He said I don't have a psychiatrist.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jul 2015)

> This is part of the larger idea of there being a UN Conspiracy to take over America, imprison its citizens, undo the US Constitution, and replace it with a 'liberal, global, socialist, multi-lingual and multi-ethnic' tyranny.



Too late, Obama has already accomplished that (or very close).


----------



## cupper (15 Sep 2015)

We now return you to our regularly scheduled programing already in progress.

*Remember Jade Helm 15, the controversial military exercise? It’s over.*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2015/09/14/remember-jade-helm-15-the-controversial-military-exercise-its-over/



> The military exercise Jade Helm 15 generated enough conspiracy theories this year that it garnered mockery on late-night television, commentary from presidential candidates and reaction from the Texas governor. The basic thrust of the concerns: The military was laying the groundwork for martial law — if not now, then sometime in the future.
> 
> The exercise will end quietly Tuesday, however. Carried out in parts of Texas, Mississippi, Louisiana and Florida, it will conclude after two months of operations, said Suzanne Nagl, a spokeswoman for Army Special Operations Command, which oversaw it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Sep 2015)

The UN couldn't punch itself out of a wet paper bag, nor would it want to as the members are to busy bribing the bag owner and getting kickbacks for it. Far better to party in the bosom of the beast than attack it. You notice that with enough members who "hate the US" to run a vote to move it to elsewhere, it never happens or even comes up as I am aware of. Those wankers want the all the benefits of the US to enjoy and not have the UN based out of some 3rd world hole.


----------

